# Ozzy and Jake E. Lee pic



## Ancestor (Aug 9, 2009)

Anyone like The Ultimate Sin Ozzy stuff? I made this collage for my Vis Comm class:


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks pretty cool. Nice job.


----------



## AZ7 (Aug 9, 2009)

That was one of my most favorite cassettes and cd when it first came out  - went to the concert in support of that album (Metallica - Master of Puppet opening support). I was hurting so bad the next morning, my mom called me in sick for school!  i was listening to it earlier this week too, lost of memories - good times from high school for me!

That album will always have a special spot in my heart 
- its what really help push me into playing hard rock and metal!


----------

